# NecroBones 2009



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I got my display set up last night. I usually try to add at least one new element each year, and have managed 2 to 4 for the last several years, but this year I only added the new skeleton on the steps, and even gave the scarecrow a break.

http://halloween.necrobones.com/2009.html

I'll undoubtedly add more pictures of the next few nights, especially after getting some pumpkins carved up, etc.

Enjoy!


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome! Love the lighting and the skeletons with glowing eyes. Looks like something from an 80's horror film!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice display!

I really like the tree, Did you make it? Is there a how-to?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You get great mileage out of a small space - well done.


I love that skellie on the balcony.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks all 

The eyes are hot-glue molded into semi-spheres, with LEDs stuck in the back. One 9v battery per skeleton.

I never did a how-to on the tree, but have some progress updates on it on the 2008 progress page here: http://halloween.necrobones.com/2008-progress.html -- It's basically a piece of aluminum screen mesh curled into a 3/4 tube, used as a base to spray on Great Stuff foam in long strips. The branches and roots are mostly the same idea using newspaper as the structure base in most places, and some pool noodle in a few spots. The face is backed with a piece of fluorescent poster board.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

BTW, added some more pictures tonight.

http://halloween.necrobones.com/2009.html


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Look`n good! Love how you have used different colored lighting  Your stairway is way to cool!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I always like what you do.
Great Job.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Always perfect.


----------



## badmojo (Aug 28, 2009)

The eyes are killer!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Added a few more photos, including Scary Perry (a Halloween block party in MD). I think this will be the last, probably, since I'm planning to take it all down tomorrow.

http://halloween.necrobones.com/2009.html


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great lighting and layout!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love the lighting!!! The eyes are awesome!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

did a great job with the space you had!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job, a lot of detail in a small space!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You do a great job with limited space. I need to follow your example next year with the lighting, you do that very well.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the skeleton on the balcony is bad ass! everything is awesome!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, I try


----------

